# Puddle fun



## Mese (Jun 5, 2008)

Out for a walk today and in a lovely huge field of dry grass my pair have to find a large muddy puddle dont they 

dont we look clean , not for long , lol









Its Puddle fun time




































dry off time


----------



## JANICE199 (Feb 1, 2008)

*Hahaha Great pictures, they look like they are having a great time..*


----------



## alphadog (Jan 29, 2009)

What gorgeous collies :001_wub::001_wub: Up to mischief too, just the way I like 'em!!


----------



## Guest (Mar 8, 2009)

lol...great pics and gorgeous dogs.


----------



## Mese (Jun 5, 2008)

Thanks guys


----------



## Fleur (Jul 19, 2008)

Great pictures. They look like they were having a great time.


----------



## pettpaintings (Dec 18, 2008)

Excellent photos your dogs are having the time of their lives in that puddle~ brilliant


----------



## Mese (Jun 5, 2008)

I thought they couldnt get any muckier in a field puddle ... how wrong I was , lol
This was taken today


----------



## happysaz133 (Jun 5, 2008)

They are gorgeous - loved the photos! Gypsy has really grown since the last time I saw her!


----------



## colliemerles (Nov 2, 2007)

brilliant pictures, gorgeous dogs,xx


----------



## chaza80 (Feb 17, 2009)

great pics, looks loads of fun!!!!


----------



## Mese (Jun 5, 2008)

happysaz133 said:


> They are gorgeous - loved the photos! Gypsy has really grown since the last time I saw her!


She still feels so small and delicate to me , probably cos next to Toffee she is 
he's such a solid lad , not fat at all , just ... well , solid , lol


----------

